# Steam Engine Questions



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Question 1: The bars that from from wheel to wheel on steamers, are they called timing bars or quartering bars?

Question 2: When putting the wheels back on a steam engine, is there a method of lining the wheels up on one side and then on other other to get proper alignment for the bars mentioned above?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're called connecting rods. In order to get the quartering correct, it normally takes a quartering guage. If you've pulled the wheels, you may need help.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol they came off by them selves  Where do I find a quarter giage Gun? Van I make one? I have a couple of other steamers that are rolling fine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on what scale we're talking about. 

Here's an example of a quartering tool: http://www.internettrains.com/merch...=NWS-444&Category_Code=TLSMODNWSQTR&Featured=


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a question of required tolerance on your model.

John, correct me if I'm wrong please, but the rod that goes from drive wheel-to-wheel is called a "side rod". The rod that goes from a drive wheel further forward to the sliding "crosshead" is called the "connecting rod" or "drive rod".

In general, you want the side rod on the left wheels offset 90-degrees from that on the right wheels.

TJ


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ho Gun. TJ does it matter which way the are off set? Say if I have the left wheels set at noon like on a clock face, the right wheels, do they need to be at 9 o'clock or 3 o'clock or dies it not matter?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure there's a "standard", but I don't think it matters. What does matter is each set of wheels has to have EXACTLY the same quartering so the rods don't bind.

TJ, there are drive rods, connecting rods, and cross head rods. I was trying to give a general answer. 

Here's one reference: Glossary of steam locomotive components


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto.

I don't think it matters if left wheels are + or - 90 deg from the right wheels ... on a model, where the wheels push the rods.

On a real steam loco, where the rods push the wheels, the offset is dictated by the timing of the left/right steam pistons, valves, etc.

TJ


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok cool thanks guys!!!


----------

